# SS 26.06.21 - Glass, L. #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Louis Glass (1864 - 1936)

Symphony No. 3 D major Op. 30 (Forest Symphony)

I. Moderato - Allegro ma non troppo 
II. Andante con moto, poco allegretto
III. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
IV. Finale: Allegro
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Inspired by recent discussion in here I decided to pick first ever Louis Glass symphony to your enjoyment. I have never listened his symphonies before. The recording I am going to use is this one:







Youtube has at least this one:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Louis Glass: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Nayden Todorov


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

RogerX stepped on the wrong piece of glass.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll see what I can find on Qobuz.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> RogerX stepped on the wrong piece of glass.


Thank you sir, I did change it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Todorov on Danacord from CD for me.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Have only recently started listening to Glass. A recent purchase.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Raiskin for me, too.



cougarjuno said:


> Have only recently started listening to Glass. A recent purchase.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm also with Raiskin. Very pleasant music that retained my interest throughout.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Raiskin too, on Spotify. First encounter with Louis Glass. Conservatively nice. Nothing controversial. Not boring either. Really like the first movement and the scherzo.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Have only recently started listening to Glass. A recent purchase.


The same version for me via Spotify


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I like the symphonies of Louis Glass, they are very listenable to, and well-constructed, and I sense he knew his way around an orchestra as well.

I have the Plovdiv PO set, half of them as downloads, and it is probably rather snobbish of me to feel they could be better served, although I have no evidence to support that.

I knew this bloke who was obviously a huge fan of his Fifth symphony. He had big symbols from it all over his bedroom wall.....:angel:


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I got the Todorov recording 20 years ago when it came out. I got all his Glass. Now I'm tempted to try the other recordings. Never thought we would ave much of a choice.


----------

